# Training Pictures



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

First I'd like to say hello to everyone! I have been so busy lately with school and friends and life in general that I haven't checked in for a while. I hope everyone is doing well! The boys are doing great, and Melino is finally progressing in his training to become acart goat.

Yesterday I snapped a few pictures of Melino by myself with my new wide angle lens. Today my mom took a few pictures of both of us. He is doing fantastic! I have been attaching the front of his harness (I still don't know how to get the whole thing on properly) to a plastic sled, and slowly adding things with weight to it. Yesterday it was a big pumpkin, and today he pulled a 20 pound bag of kitty litter (lol) for about 20 minutes. He acted like it was nothing and was so focused and in a great mind set. I think he really enjoys the sense of purpose he has when pulling something. He was a little jumpy the first few sessions with the (empty) sled, mostly because it makes a loud, unpleasant noise when it goes over blacktop, but now he is cool as a cucumber, and actually helps me put his harness on by positioning himself in front of the sled and lifting up his feet over the rope with very little prompting from me.

Here he is all ready to be tacked up. He knows that once his halter goes on, it's time to go to work!










Mr. Big-Nose










Oh, come now Melino! This is no time to go to sleep!










Isn't he pretty?










And we're off!










I am still leading in front of or next to him. He isn't quite ready for me to be in back steering him.




























Then he gets it in his head that he wants to go that way. He can be stubborn, but I never let him win. After a quick tug he decided to follow like a good boy.










And here are some pictures my mother took with him pulling the kitty litter. Don't mind me... I have been working on 4 papers all day and just got out for half an hour this afternoon to feed the goats and bring Melino for a quick pull. I have since taken a shower and look much more refreshed lol.










Through the leaf pile! The leaves made quite a noise and he didn't think twice about it.










Another lap around the yard










And lastly, one of his stubborn fits lol! Now don't worry! I wasn't pulling on his head hard at all... I just saw the camera and pretended to put up a fight. After a gentle tug he was off again without a problem.










So here is the second stage in melino's training. I really don't know if it is technically the "right" way to go about things, but he is doing great and learning fast and enjoying himself... and so am I!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

first off.......welcome ......to the goat spot..... :wave: .......PACE..............That is a real nice goat and I'm so glad Melino is progressing so well.........looks like work....... but is all worth it in the end.... :thumbup:


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

It looks like you're doing a great job! I'm very interested in possibly teaching a future goat to pull a cart so I'd love regular updates on how it goes for you.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

He is doing GREAT!! You must be so proud of your accomplishments......how are Pace and Shanti doing? Great to see you back!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

welcome back girl! Love to hear of Mileno's progress. are the other boys behaving themselves?


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

Welcome back Emily!! 

Thanks for sharing the pictures! Looks like fun!


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Good to see you again Emily, I have missed seeing your lovely pictures!


----------



## enjoytheride (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes- he is beautiful- and a really good worker too.
Is there more to his harness than the breast plate and traces? Does it have britching or a saddle? 
I don't suppose a goat will pull enoguh to really need the britching but the saddle ???
Anyway your goatie and the fall color are beautiful.


----------



## Bona Fide (Oct 9, 2007)

Oh my goodness he's gotten SO BIG! He looks great (yours always do) - you're doing a great job!


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks very much for the warm welcome back everyone!

toth boer goats- thanks, it has been quite a bit of work so far, and it will take a lot more to turn him into a fully trained, reliable cart goat, but you are right, it is worth it! Just the training time helps build a better bond with him. 

Cinder- sure thing. It will be very neat to see how you train yours and it would be neat if we could share ideas and such.

Liz- the little guys are doing great, thanks for asking. I just started another thread for pictures so check in there to see them "in person" lol

Stacey- they are up to their usual antics, but all in all are being good. About a week ago I took them all to the vet. They rode right in the backseat of the car for the whole 20 minute ride... that's almost 300 pounds of goat in the car! Lol it was quite a site to see, but they are excellent riders.

Bethany, thanks it is a lot of fun!

Amy- good to "see" you too!

enjoytheride- yes, there is more to the harness, it is one of Adam's, but I am not sure how to put the whole thing on yet :roll: Once I hook him to a cart, I will deffinitely use the whole harness and leanrn to use it properly.

Bona Fide- Thanks! It surprises me sometimes how big he has gotten! But he is a gentleman


----------



## ohiogoatgirl (Jan 31, 2010)

very handsome goat! i like the names by the way. i am training my two sannens to pack and harness. how did you train him? i havent realy found anything on how to train them to harness. i was planning on kinda putting the two trainings into one. so far milky way will follow me great as long as she cant see the dogs, and moonbeam is starting to understand she has to follow milky way. any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## DebMc (Dec 11, 2009)

Good job! :thumb: Melino is a very "handsome" goat all decked out in his carting gear.

Deb Mc


----------

